# Blast from the Past: Logans Run



## ferly (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm looking for the name of a movie described by a co-worker.  Apparently it's a TV show or made-for-TV movie that was broadcast about 20 years ago.  It's a science-fiction theme involving a society where people are not allowed to live past a certain age (I think 22) and that anyone reaching that age is killed.  Naturally the lead character has "come of age" and spends his time fighting to stay alive.  Does this sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 26, 2003)

ferly said:
			
		

> I'm looking for the name of a movie described by a co-worker. Apparently it's a TV show or made-for-TV movie that was broadcast about 20 years ago. It's a science-fiction theme involving a society where people are not allowed to live past a certain age (I think 22) and that anyone reaching that age is killed. Naturally the lead character has "come of age" and spends his time fighting to stay alive. Does this sound familiar to anyone?


Sounds like 'Logan's Run' (1976) a very fun movie to watch starring Michael York back in his good-looking days.  Here's a plot summary listed on IMDB:

_It is 2274. Some type of holocaust has decimated the earth, and the survivors sealed themselves into a domed city near Washington, D.C. To maintain the population balance, the computers that run the city have decreed that all people must die at 30. This system is enforced by "sandmen" : black-clad police operatives who terminate (kill) "runners" (those who attempt to live beyond 30). Logan, a sandman, is sent on a mission to find "sanctuary," which is a code- word used by the master computer to describe what it believes is a place to which runners have been escaping. Logan begins to question the system he serves and after seeing for himself that there is life beyond the dome, he returns to destroy the computer._

In 1977 they also made a TV series based on this movie starring Gregory Harrison in the Logan role.  Does this sound like what you are looking for?  I suggest you see it.  I saw it first when I was young and it freaked me out.  I watched it over again later and enjoyed it much more.


----------



## ferly (Nov 26, 2003)

Excellent! That's exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks a bunch for your help.  I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 26, 2003)

I hope you enjoy the movie! Let me know how you like it.

BTW - you can search for movies (and even TV series) on IMDB.com.  They have a great database, and it is really fun to search and find things you've forgotten about or were just told about.


----------



## Incognito (Nov 27, 2003)

Is anyone re-running the TV series? I actually remember that much better. Especially those tight costumes that I could appreciate even as a small child.


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 27, 2003)

Incognito said:
			
		

> Is anyone re-running the TV series? I actually remember that much better. Especially those tight costumes that I could appreciate even as a small child.


Perv!


----------



## Incognito (Nov 28, 2003)

Heh, I have no idea of how the main characters looked, actually - I just remember that, even as a child, there was something strangely compelling about the female lead. 

Btw - I'm talking abuot the series - the film was Jenny Agutter, wasn't it? If so, it's one of those rare films where she didn't get her kit off.


----------

